# ACS Statutory Declaration / Employer Reference Letter / Reference From Colleague



## nitinjain1111

Hi,

I want to get my skill assessment done from ACS. I have my previous employer's Offer Letter , Experience Letters etc but the experience letter does not have the job description/role & responsibility section.

In reference to my current employer, I don't think they will provide me the Reference letter with Role & Responsibility. I am assuming that I would need to give statutory declaration.

I have the below queries:

1. In case I need to submit Statutory Declaration, do I need to have a single declaration which includes all my employer's details along with my Role & Responsibility in those organizations.

2. Does does a Statutory Declaration differ from Reference Letter from Work Colleague.? And what if the specific Work Colleague/Manager of mine has also left my previous organization. In this case, will the reference letter from my Manager is valid who has also left my previous organization.

3. Can someone send Statutory Declaration Formats or Reference Letter formats from work colleague...

Any help in this regard would be really appreciated..


Thanks in Advance


----------



## MarkNortham

Hi Nitinjain -

Happy to help. First, you need to know that both ACS and DIAC will be looking very closely at employer references to determine that the work is genuine and closely related to your nominated occupation. Given the large number of bogus/fraudulent documents coming out of India these days, that only makes things more difficult for applicants.

There is no ACS requirement that a work colleague who writes a stat dec for you must still be employed by the company. Here's info on Commonwealth Statutory Declarations:

Statutory declarations | Attorney-General's Department

Here's a link to the ACS reference letter sample:

http://acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0019/7570/Skilled-Employment-Reference-Example.pdf

Generally a single stat dec addressing all of the aspects of the previous employer is best, although if different people are saying different parts of this, you'd have to have a stat dec from each one, etc.

Hope this helps - this issue will come up again if/when you are invited to apply for a skilled visa, so it's absolutely critical that you get the best, most relevant/verifiable information in terms of employer references. Without it, DIAC may have issues with awarding you points for that employment.

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## nitinjain1111

Thanks a lot Mark.

Another small question.. I have been working on Oracle Enterprise Applications (e.g JD Edwards, OBIEE etc) & its toolsets as a Technical Consultant. 

I am not able to locate appropriate Skill Code which could appropriately fits my profile..

I would appreciate if you could please guide me..

Thanks & Regards

Nitin


----------



## MarkNortham

Hi Nitin -

Suggest you go to the ACS site and download the detailed list of skilled IT occupations - they publish a guide that goes into great detail about each of their IT occupations - this is very helpful if you compare it to the technical details of your work experience and find the best match. Here's the link:

http://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0018/7641/ANZSCO-Code-Descriptions-1-July-2012-V2.pdf

Only you will have the technical understanding of your own career that will be necessary to see which of these occupations is the best fit.

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## faizulms

Hi Nitin,
Appreciate if you can help to share across the format for statutory declaration.

Regards,
Faizul


----------



## Mazdiar

Hi Faizul,

Mark has shared above details for Statutory Declaration in his first post. 

Although the basic structure can be the same. In India the format is a little bit different and any lawyer will be able to assist you with it. You will need to ask for an Affidavit cum Declaration to your lawyer, give him the structure in the link above, the content of your job description, employer details and manager's details. He will change it to legal language, put it on a Rs 200 stamp paper and notarize it. I have used similar statements for my clients.

Regards, 
Mazdiar


----------



## faizulms

Thanks Mazdiar for your prompt response.I'm clear with it now.

Dear Mark, thanks to you as well for providing detailed info on the previous threads.

Regards,
Faizul


----------



## rajeshinauforum

*Hi Nitin*

Thanks for this question. It was so relevent for me as well.

I am also facing the same issue of getting referral letters from previous and current employer.

Could you please share what technique you used to get the letters?

Thank you Mark for giving the most relevant and complete information.

Thanks,


----------



## sreenivas

Hi ,
I have completed Bachelor of Technology in Computer Science and Engineering (2005-April 2009). I have started working from May 2009 in IT (Datawarehousing technologies - Informatica and OBIEE), so I have 4 years and 9 months of experience till date. I'm in dilemma ...
i. whether to submit my ACS immediately or wait till I complete 5 years.
ii. whether to submit my assessment as Software Engineer or Software Developer because all the ICT units and duties are very similar and moreover I'm concerned whether my complete 5 years of experience would be considered by ACS.

Can someone help me.

Thanks,
Sreenivas.


----------



## hkaidolaven

*Queries regarding ACS employment reference letter*

Hi,

Good day.

I appreciate if anyone could help to advice on my doubts as following?

1. I checked with one of my previous company and the HR won't issue me reference letter on company letterhead in ACS format. I guess I should just write a stat dec and get it signed my previous manager. Does the stat dec need the company chop and being stamped by authorities, or is it good enough after being certified by notary?

2. As for current company, I don't wish to disclose my intention of migration to current managers. If I request the employment reference they will ask a lot of questions to justify it. I am able to obtain the company letterhead paper. I plan to get my seniors to sign for me as referee. In this case, is it valid to be submitted to ACS, as it is not signed by manager instead by senior engineers? Besides, is company chop mandatory?

Thank you.

Regards,
Geo


----------



## avi2386

sreenivas said:


> Hi ,
> I have completed Bachelor of Technology in Computer Science and Engineering (2005-April 2009). I have started working from May 2009 in IT (Datawarehousing technologies - Informatica and OBIEE), so I have 4 years and 9 months of experience till date. I'm in dilemma ...
> i. whether to submit my ACS immediately or wait till I complete 5 years.
> ii. whether to submit my assessment as Software Engineer or Software Developer because all the ICT units and duties are very similar and moreover I'm concerned whether my complete 5 years of experience would be considered by ACS.
> 
> Can someone help me.
> 
> Thanks,
> Sreenivas.


I think you should wait and complete 5 years before applying for ACS.
Since ACS will deduct 2 years mandatorily, it will any way come down to 3 years giving you a minimum of 5 points. Anything less and you get zero work exp points.
I am also in a similar position like you.
If i am wrong, someone please correct.


----------



## lordmihir

*Mr*

Hi Sreenivas,

Need help on the below:

can you provide me the sample format on the Statutory Declaration of the Work Experience hope you have got the PR.

Regards,
Mihir



sreenivas said:


> Hi ,
> I have completed Bachelor of Technology in Computer Science and Engineering (2005-April 2009). I have started working from May 2009 in IT (Datawarehousing technologies - Informatica and OBIEE), so I have 4 years and 9 months of experience till date. I'm in dilemma ...
> i. whether to submit my ACS immediately or wait till I complete 5 years.
> ii. whether to submit my assessment as Software Engineer or Software Developer because all the ICT units and duties are very similar and moreover I'm concerned whether my complete 5 years of experience would be considered by ACS.
> 
> Can someone help me.
> 
> Thanks,
> Sreenivas.


----------



## mush_438

Hi Mark,

I plan to apply for Skills Assessment with ACS. I have got the employment reference letter with the company letterhead with the company's details from my Manager. He has explained my responsibilities clearly in the letter.

Do i need to get a statutory declaration ?

Regards,
Mush


----------



## KarenVG

*IT Internal Auditor*

Hi Mark (or anyone else!)

VETASSESS do not seem to provide much detail about the types of job included under each occupation code.

Do you know if IT Auditors are able to apply for the Skilled Migrant Visa under ANZSCO Code (221214 Internal Auditor)?

Thank you


----------



## Neha.7879

*Stat declaration*

Hi,

I am applying for ACS assement. I contacted my previous manager and Lead to sign stat declaration for me they are refusing to give signature. Somehow I managed to get stat declaration, Is it enough or I must produce two or more stat declaration?

-Neha


----------



## sanamin

*Statutory Declaration*

Hi,

I would like to know about experience letters of companies that are closed due to some reasons. Their references mentioned are no more functional then how ACS can verify these experience letters?

Secondly, if I am not able to get statutory declaration for the closed companies, will their experience letters work? What if the letters are not fulfilling the ACS requirements or if they do so, the contact numbers mentioned are no more functional.

Can anyone of you provide me a sample statutory declaration? My senior colleague had provided me a letter on plain paper with my duties and his acknowledgement that I had worked in his direct supervision. Is there any stamp or witness requirement too?


----------



## abhowmik

Hi,

Currently I am working form client location at different geography. I can only communicate with email or phone. My HR or Manager will not provide any reference letter.

WIll it be acceptable by ACS if my colleague provide employment reference through official email address and I can take the print out of the mail and submit to ACS?


----------



## sridhahyd

*System generated Experience letter*

Hi,

My current work experience letter was generated by system with digital signature. My employer refuses to give experience letter in company letterhead or physically authenticate.

Please confirm will the ACS accepts the System generated letter with Notary?.
or is there any alternate way to submit my current experience.

Thanks,
Sridhar.


----------



## emeryn

Hi, I've got all my reference letter from previous and current employer. I've only worked in Malaysia all this years. I just noticed my letter doesn't write that I work in Malaysia, but the letterhead states the company logo,contact number and Address(which shows Malaysia). 

Is that okie to submit for assessment? Or do I need to get new letters stating that I've worked in Malaysia for those position/job? Appreciate your advise. Thanks!


----------



## siva9584

Dear Sir,

Good Day,
I am having 7 years of experience as a civil engineer, my first company issued a referral letter in 2014, so is it valid? secondly it is not having a clear job description (duties). I would like to share the same document for your review and confirmation, provided if you allow me. Please advise me.


----------



## dkumar

*Work reference letter on different company letterhead*

Hi Experts, 
I checked numerous posts but could not find similar scenario, so posting my query here. Would really appreciate if someone could help...

I worked in company S2 Infotech ltd. in India 8 years back. I only have a reference letter with name, designation, dates etc. without duties/responsibilities. HR will not provide me reference letter in ACS format so I am left with only option to get the reference letter from my colleague who has joined company TCS and he is in United States right now.

If my colleague provide the work reference on TCS letterhead with in ACS format, Would the be accepted ?

If the above doesn't work, can I print the reference letter on 100Rs stamp paper and get it notarised in India, while he being in US ? is it legally accepted ?

If none of the above cannot work, what is the other way to get it done ?

Any kind of input would really be appreciated.

Dharmesh


----------



## Patriotic Soul

Hello Sana, i am also planning to apply through ACS & going through same situation as your. Any updates regarding your case.


----------



## swati1

Hello Sir

I am planning to appy Visa subclass 190 for occupation Statistician for which govt body is Vetasses.

I have already got empolyement reference letter from my previous employer. But In my current employer I dont think so they provide me the Employment reference letter as I have just complete my probabtion and I can even ask them.

My question is If I am giving statutory declartion for my current employement to be assessed by vetasses.. What all I need? As per my understading I will be the candidate Anyone who is authorised or linked to Austraila will become witness( Which We cant get from person in Austraila Embassy in your origin country Right?)

Third party witness will be person who knows me that I am working in XYZ company and these are my duties? So In Statuory letter whos detailed will be come in Mine or the person who is declaring my duties.

Kidnyl guide me on this part.. I am very much confused.

If possible where I can get Vetasses Statuory declartion template or form?

Appericated your time !

Thank you


----------



## mailtobabumarimuthu

Hi ,

I have 11 years of work experience with one year Australia experience.
I have worked in HCL Technoogies an Siemens previously.
I already got work exerience letter from both the companies.(in Company letter head)
I also got roles and responsibilities letter from my previous managers.

I have three questions :

is this enough to get two letters ,one from HR in company letter head (Experience letter) another one from Manager (roles and responsibities without company letter pad)

Do I need to get notory seal on the managers letter? 
If yes, do I need to get the notory seal on the same date on which my previous manager has signed? 

Can I get notory from some other city or do I need to get the notory on the same city where my manager signed?
My ACS application is completely on hold because of this..Please let me know the answers for my queries..Thanks in advance...


----------



## Vroom

*need statutory declaration?*



mush_438 said:


> Hi Mark,
> 
> I plan to apply for Skills Assessment with ACS. I have got the employment reference letter with the company letterhead with the company's details from my Manager. He has explained my responsibilities clearly in the letter.
> 
> Do i need to get a statutory declaration ?
> 
> Regards,
> Mush


Hi Mush, I am in the same boat at the moment. ACS did approve my reference letter written by a colleague on company letterhead, but i am now worried if it could be an issue when Visa request will be verified. Can you tell me whether you went ahead with same letter or got it instead on a stamp paper as a statutory declaration?

Thanks


----------



## lateralus578

Don't know if it's the correct place, but since you started to talk the reference from an employer, I would like to know, what if @hkaidolaven or @Mazdiar or @nitinjain1111 or anybody else were actual owners of the company they are working in? I mean there is no higher positions than CEO right? How would they get a reference in this case, from whom?


----------



## Richard_Gregan

As long as the skills assessment authority accepted the employment reference, then DIBP *should* accept it, but a stat dec is always a safer bet in such situations.

Regards,

Richard Gregan
Registered Migration Agent 9905168
[email protected]
www.overseas-emigration.co.uk


----------



## newbienz

mailtobabumarimuthu said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I have 11 years of work experience with one year Australia experience.
> I have worked in HCL Technoogies an Siemens previously.
> I already got work exerience letter from both the companies.(in Company letter head)
> I also got roles and responsibilities letter from my previous managers.
> 
> I have three questions :
> 
> is this enough to get two letters ,one from HR in company letter head (Experience letter) another one from Manager (roles and responsibities without company letter pad)
> 
> Do I need to get notory seal on the managers letter?
> If yes, do I need to get the notory seal on the same date on which my previous manager has signed?
> 
> Can I get notory from some other city or do I need to get the notory on the same city where my manager signed?
> My ACS application is completely on hold because of this..Please let me know the answers for my queries..Thanks in advance...


If I have understood correctly, the letter you got from the HR on the company letter head simply gives details of the period you worked and your designation but does not give the details of the duties you undertook during the employment

In that case the letter that the manager has issued detailing your duties and responsibilities during your employment has to be in the form of a statutory declaration and the present letter on plain paper is of no use. 
This letter itself cannot be notarised so the question of date or city does not arise

The content of the letter has to retyped in the format of a statutory declaration as per ACS guidelines on a stamp paper of requisite value ( the notary will tell you the correct value of the stamp paper to be used )

The manager then has to visit any notary office in his city and get it notarised and ensure that the notary certifies that he has witnessed the signature

You have no role to play in the statutory declaration. The process of getting it notarised will have to be done personally by the manager

Please recheck the same with your lawyers or immigration agent as this information I have given is only based on my personal experience


----------



## Richard_Gregan

The above is correct. For direct employment, the applicant cannot provide a self-declaration. 

If a detailed employment reference from the company cannot be provided, then a declaration from a colleague (preferably a supervisor or manager) must be provided - they must have the document notarised, which I agree is a big ask.

Regards,

Richard


----------



## alienbats

Hi,

My previous ACS application did not give me any points due to missing docs.
Now I have managed to get all the employer reference and statutory declarations.

My last employment came to an end in Feb'17 and the start/end dates are mentioned in my leaving letter.
But the Stat Dec for it was done by my colleague in Sept'16 as part of the previous ACS application.

Now, 6 months have passed since and I want to ask if my experience from this employment will be counted till Sept'16 or Feb'17?

Based on these facts, I'll either be getting 75 or 80 points.
My EOI was filed with 65 points in Feb, so if I get my ACS score now and update EOI, will I moved in front of the queue and stand a higher chance for an invite when the year opens in July'17?

Thanks


----------



## dirkemeert

*help needed*



alienbats said:


> Hi,
> 
> My previous ACS application did not give me any points due to missing docs.
> Now I have managed to get all the employer reference and statutory declarations.
> 
> My last employment came to an end in Feb'17 and the start/end dates are mentioned in my leaving letter.
> But the Stat Dec for it was done by my colleague in Sept'16 as part of the previous ACS application.
> 
> Now, 6 months have passed since and I want to ask if my experience from this employment will be counted till Sept'16 or Feb'17?
> 
> Based on these facts, I'll either be getting 75 or 80 points.
> My EOI was filed with 65 points in Feb, so if I get my ACS score now and update EOI, will I moved in front of the queue and stand a higher chance for an invite when the year opens in July'17?
> 
> Thanks


Hi,
My employer is also not ready to give experience letter. In that case I understand that I have to give an affidavit from my supervisor. Is that sufficient? or I also have to make a statutory declaration by me along with the affidavit from my supervisor?
Could you please share the format of affidavit? you help is much appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Khan.rahil18

What excuse can I provide to my current employer to get reference letter? Letting them know that I am applying for PR and need this document could jeopardize my job and keeping in mind annual appraisal is also under process.


----------



## Khan.rahil18

Hi Guys,

What excuse can I provide to my current employer to get reference letter? Letting them know that I am applying for PR and need this document could jeopardize my job and keeping in mind annual appraisal is also under process.
Any suggestions would be highly appreciated.


----------



## Khan.rahil18

*Suggestions Needed*

Hi Guys,

What excuse can I provide to my current employer to get reference letter? Letting them know that I am applying for PR and need this document could jeopardize my job and keeping in mind annual appraisal is also under process.


----------



## sandhya.gadhe

*Query on Statutory Declaration*

Hi There,

I have a question related to Statutory Declaration. I am done with my ACS Assessment and received invitation to apply for Visa under Subclass 190 for NSW. I had lodged my visa application and upon CO request shared required details one month ago and currently waiting for the reply from DIBP. As my current employer is not agreed to provide Roles and Responsibilities letter on company letter head, I made the declaration with my colleague to whom I report, while I submit documents for ACS and I got the positive assessment report from ACS. However, my colleague resigned and left the organization couple of months back. My query is, if DIBP send Email to my colleague for Employment verification (Official Email id), Email get bounced, then how they will perform the verification?

Please revert at the earliest...


----------



## shrutzin

*attestation of stat.declaration required?*

Hi,

Thanks for this post i have understood quite a lot, would request someone to confirm the below please:

1. Get stamp paper and type the roles and responsibilities on it.
2. Get the manager to sign it, the same should be signed by auth. notary and the words witnessed before/signed before should be mentioned.
3. My main question here: does this stamp paper again need to be attested (other documents such as educational and birth certificate need to be certified but what about this one?) OR can we submit the scanned stamp paper directly?


----------



## mithun88

Hello,
My previous company is not ready to give me experience letter in the Roles and responsibilities format.
I have got in touch with my ex-manager and he has agreed to do a statutory declaration. i was working for the company from Sept 2010 till Mar 2014, but my manager left the organization before i did (Feb 2013). After that we did not have any manager position filled. i had a collegue(who has the word senior in his designation), but he had joined the company on Jan 2013 (2 n half yrs after i did), but is still working with the company.

My question, what would be the best way to go about statutory declaration for ACS. would i be requiring 2 statutory declaration as my manager left before me?

Appreciate your help.

Regards,
Mithun


----------



## verynewuser

mithun88 said:


> Hello,
> My previous company is not ready to give me experience letter in the Roles and responsibilities format.
> I have got in touch with my ex-manager and he has agreed to do a statutory declaration. i was working for the company from Sept 2010 till Mar 2014, but my manager left the organization before i did (Feb 2013). After that we did not have any manager position filled. i had a collegue(who has the word senior in his designation), but he had joined the company on Jan 2013 (2 n half yrs after i did), but is still working with the company.
> 
> My question, what would be the best way to go about statutory declaration for ACS. would i be requiring 2 statutory declaration as my manager left before me?
> 
> Appreciate your help.
> 
> Regards,
> Mithun


it all comes to ethics.

You can go with your manager's statutory declaration who left the company before you and prepare the declaration such that it mentions that he did NOT leave the company before you rather he was there.

You can also go with your 2-declarations plan if you wish to make it 100% solid.


----------



## yashodha86

I could manage to get either a statutory compliance letter or a employment reference letter from all my previous organizations. But I'm unable to get one from my current organizations as they insist on resigning and taking the papers. I don't want to resign until I get my PR. Nor would I want my manager to know that Im applyting for PR so a Statutory document is out of question. 

I would like to know if a Self Statutory document would suffice along with all the documents from my current employer ( like joining letter, offer letter, promotion letter, increment letter, pay slips, FORM 16). 

Please reply


----------



## mithun88

verynewuser said:


> it all comes to ethics.
> 
> You can go with your manager's statutory declaration who left the company before you and prepare the declaration such that it mentions that he did NOT leave the company before you rather he was there.
> 
> You can also go with your 2-declarations plan if you wish to make it 100% solid.


Thank you very much, Sorry for the delayed reply. But i was able to clear the ACS with 1 declaration with relevant experience letter and offer letters.


----------



## mithun88

yashodha86 said:


> I could manage to get either a statutory compliance letter or a employment reference letter from all my previous organizations. But I'm unable to get one from my current organizations as they insist on resigning and taking the papers. I don't want to resign until I get my PR. Nor would I want my manager to know that Im applyting for PR so a Statutory document is out of question.
> 
> I would like to know if a Self Statutory document would suffice along with all the documents from my current employer ( like joining letter, offer letter, promotion letter, increment letter, pay slips, FORM 16).
> 
> Please reply


Hi Yashodha86,

Self declaration is not accepted as i understand. You can take help of your senior colleagues who have a good rapport with you and have senior word mentioned in there designation or have joined the company before you.
Also if the HR is in good terms with you and can keep you request safe, the experience letter by HR is what actually works more than declaration from manager.

Regards,
Mithun


----------



## naveen21

dirkemeert said:


> Hi,
> My employer is also not ready to give experience letter. In that case I understand that I have to give an affidavit from my supervisor. Is that sufficient? or I also have to make a statutory declaration by me along with the affidavit from my supervisor?
> Could you please share the format of affidavit? you help is much appreciated. Thanks.


Hi Bro . Can you please say me how did you applied . Even I am in same situation . My employer is not ready to give Letter with Roles and Responsibilities , but I managed to get if from my Senior Colleague.Is it Sufficient ?

Did you get any verification call from ACS in both of your assessments?

Please reply to my quote


----------



## naveen21

mithun88 said:


> Hi Yashodha86,
> 
> Self declaration is not accepted as i understand. You can take help of your senior colleagues who have a good rapport with you and have senior word mentioned in there designation or have joined the company before you.
> Also if the HR is in good terms with you and can keep you request safe, the experience letter by HR is what actually works more than declaration from manager.
> 
> Regards,
> Mithun


Hi

I am in similar situation . Please guide me . I have all documents except job responsibilities ? Is it enough to apply .


----------



## mithun88

naveen21 said:


> Hi
> 
> I am in similar situation . Please guide me . I have all documents except job responsibilities ? Is it enough to apply .


Hello Naveen,

Can you please elaborate so that i understand your issue correctly.


----------



## raju.sgp84

*Employer Reference letter Alternative*

Dear Team,

Am under 482 VISA Process.

I have only the reference letter with my position , joining date of current employer.

It doesn't mentioned about roles and responsibilities.

As per company policy they are not ready to give.

Please could you suggest other options to proceed further. what are the documents will they accept for VISA processing

Regards
Raju


----------



## rajabubun

*Statutory Declaration*

Hi All,

I want to get my skill assessment done from ACS. I have my previous employers' Offer Letter , Experience Letters etc but the experience letter does not have the job description/role & responsibility section. I understand that I need to get Affidavit signed by my ex-supervisors or senior/same level colleagues. In my 12 years of experience I have changed 5 jobs.

My first company had written what I technologies I had worked on in the service certificate but they had not mentioned which location I had worked. Is that good enough or do I need to collect the Affidavit for this as well ?

The main problem is I can not trace anyone from my second employment, neither I have any contact of the supervisor nor of any colleague ( I was there just for 4 months). As I am ICT major but my experience doesn't match my degree, I know 4 to 6 years will be deducted. My question is, Do I need to still submit the declaration even if they deduct 4 to 6 years from my experience ? I mean do they bother about the details of the period they deduct ?


----------

